
In the Year 2000, Ships Will Float Above the Water - shawndumas
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/02/in-the-year-2000-ships-will-float-above-the-water/71707/
======
TNO
They did it before 2000: <http://www.vincelewis.net/ekranoplan.html>

